
Dramatic improvement in surface finishing of 3-D printing - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11202.html
======
DrScump
abbreviated blogspam of:

[https://www.waseda.jp/top/en-news/49368](https://www.waseda.jp/top/en-
news/49368)

The original has more graphics and text.

